# S7 Software und MPI-Kabel, wer macht gute Preise ?



## Lars Weiß (11 August 2005)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich hab den Auftrag von meinem Chef Step7-Packete zu ordern, wer von euch könnt mir nen Tip geben wer gute Preise macht ?
Da wir als Stadtwerke nur verhältnismäßig wenig bei Siemens kaufen ist da mit Prozenten nicht viel drin für uns.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 August 2005)

Hallo,
versuchs mal hier:, würde mich freuen deine Erfahrungen zu hören.http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3766


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 August 2005)

Yep ich hab direkt eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## plc_tippser (11 August 2005)

Bei Kleinabnehmern habe ich gehört, dass da die Großhändler die besten Preise machen. Billiger als Siemens direkt.

Für S5 habe ich damals IBH eingesetz. Das war schon sehr gut damals. Wie praktikabel das heute ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es ist wesentlich günstiger.

pt


----------



## ANo (11 August 2005)

Ich würd' an deiner Stelle mal bei Straschu-Elektrovertrieb anfragen.
Für die kleinen Unternehmen ist das die richtige Adresse.
Da gibt es alles von Siemens, Allen Bradley, Moeller, Schneider usw. 
Die Preise sind wirklich sehr gut und ausserdem beraten die auch gern. 
Alle Mitarbeiter sind geschult auf Produkte die sie vertreiben. Ausserdem 
wissen die ob die Hersteller gerade Starter-Angebote laufen haben o.ä.
Einfach mal anrufen - Fragen kostet nix.

straschu Elektro-Vertriebs-GmbH
Mackenstedter Straße 9
D-28816 Stuhr / Groß Mackenstedt
Telefon 0 42 06 / 41 66 - 0
Telefax 0 42 06 / 41 66 - 80
E-Mail: vertrieb@straschu-ev.de 

www.straschu-ev.de

Gruss
ANo


----------

